# begginer buying new clubs help



## cr4zymitch (Mar 16, 2010)

ok heres my problem I started golfing last year with s few friends at a local par3 course. Im worse than bad and need to hit the range but have no clubs. been looking on ebay and such and come to 2 choices i can buy some single irons or buy a set.. for the course we goto i find myself using the 7 iron most of the time. so i found a new taylormade burner 7 and 5 for about $70 each still need a PW. or dicks sporting goods has the NIKE SS4D iron set for $300. could save around $100 and just buy 3 clubs or just go for the NIKE set... any opinions would be great


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am going to assume that you will eventually want to play other courses, and so need other clubs.
The old starter sets had a driver, 3 wood, 5,7,9 iron, maybe a pitching wedge and a putter.
You have to decide if you will want to play other (maybe full size courses) and buy accordingly


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd go the set if I was you because I started on a par 3 too but after a while you all ways wan to move on and try other courses.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stevel and Surtees have some good advice, Mine is go to Dicks sporting goods, Golf Galaxy and swing the clubs that are best for your physique and price range or rent the set that you think is your club set and try them out.


----------

